# Jigsaws



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

I think everyone should have one IMO... I'm just a DIYer not a professional, so I use the Black & Decker jigsaw ($30) for a lot of small projects around the house. For someone like me it's good to have around the house. Jusy my 2 cents


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought a DeWalt jigsaw about 18 yrs ago and it is in constant use. Still works like a charm. The problem I have is that the blades are getting hard to find. HD (where I live) only sells Bosch blades.


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> I bought a DeWalt jigsaw about 18 yrs ago and it is in constant use. Still works like a charm. The problem I have is that the blades are getting hard to find. HD (where I live) only sells Bosch blades.


 
Dewalt has great stuff from what I hear and see in the store. I am not a Dewalt owner of any kind believe it or not. Does anyone else make the blades that may fit that? can you prder straight from Dewalt?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The only place I have found that sells a good variety of them is Canadian Tire


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> The only place I have found that sells a good variety of them is Canadian Tire


My local Home Depot here has a decent selection.. Lowe's as well...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

They are indeed very versatile. They might not do a certain job better then a tool designed for said job, but it does make a good first power tool to get. I actually used a jig saw to demolish my basement. Drywall and studs. I cut a blade slightly shorter then the thickness of drywall, and cut out sections at a time instead of just smashing through with a hammer. Less dust, and easier to carry the pieces out.


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> They are indeed very versatile. They might not do a certain job better then a tool designed for said job, but it does make a good first power tool to get. I actually used a jig saw to demolish my basement. Drywall and studs. I cut a blade slightly shorter then the thickness of drywall, and cut out sections at a time instead of just smashing through with a hammer. Less dust, and easier to carry the pieces out.


 
Pretty good idea! Probably even gave the old lungs a break too. Since you went the smart way and didn't just go nuts demolishing everything you didn't have to breathe all that sticky dust in!! :thumbsup:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Darien said:


> just go nuts demolishing everything


But its so much FUN!:thumbup:


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> But its so much FUN!:thumbup:


Indeed it is fun! But, not so much fun doing the clean up. And as I've mentioned previously... hard on the lungs!!! You did it the right way though, so kudos to you :thumbup1:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Darien said:


> Pretty good idea! Probably even gave the old lungs a break too. Since you went the smart way and didn't just go nuts demolishing everything you didn't have to breathe all that sticky dust in!! :thumbsup:


Yep, it did take much longer and was less fun, but the cleanup was faster and less dust. The thing is, the upstairs was finished and all brand new at this point so I really did not want dust going upstairs.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Darien said:


> I think everyone should have one IMO...


Maybe after they get their first Drill.
Most jigsaws in the US that are used in DIY seem to be Top D-handled models while the Barrel-grip models are popular in Europe and for US woodworkers.

Consumer Reports has good things to say about Jigsaws:
http://www.consumer-reports.ca/home-and-garden/jigsaws/ 
.


----------



## savingpennies (Dec 19, 2020)

Darien said:


> I think everyone should have one IMO... I'm just a DIYer not a professional, so I use the Black & Decker jigsaw ($30) for a lot of small projects around the house. For someone like me it's good to have around the house. Jusy my 2 cents


i bought the 20v dewalt jigsaw and it's freaking amazing! i'll link a review here that i watched and sold me on it. since buying it i use it more than any other tool in my garage, well except my beer opener lol. []


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have the Bosch 1590EVSK 6.4 Amp Variable Speed Jigsaw. A powerful and accurate tool which at almost 12 lbs. is heavier than most consumer models. To me the heft works in its favor as it is less prone to vibration.


----------



## Badgerstate (Oct 19, 2020)

Darien said:


> I think everyone should have one IMO... I'm just a DIYer not a professional, so I use the Black & Decker jigsaw ($30) for a lot of small projects around the house. For someone like me it's good to have around the house. Jusy my 2 cents


Amen. Ive got a Ryobi One+ 18v jigsaw and I love it. Its so handy to have a around when I need to cut curves if something that is too delicate to use the circular saw on.
IMO, everyone should at least have a jigsaw, circular saw, sander and some kind of a drill.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IT's a 10 year old thread, but I guess technology has advanced over the years.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> IT's a 10 year old thread, but I guess technology has advanced over the years.


Or not. People liked jigsaws ten years ago. They still do. 
The OP started this thread and hasn't been seen since. Maybe he's still hanging around.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Well heck may as well get in on this, lol. I have always had a jigsaw, well since about 1973 anyway. The only issue I have with one is if you cut something thicker I find it back cuts. I've tried to make sure the blade is at 90º but still doesn't cut square. I use it mainly on things it doesn't matter about like a deck board to fit around posts etc.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The jigsaw was the second power tool my dad allowed me to use (the first was the electric drill).


----------

